# Ruger KRH 444



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

Any owners out there ? Looking for a left hand holster for the 444. Tried Galco and many other sites on the web, see nothing.
Suggestions.............


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Try contacting one of the smaller holster makers. If you see a model that you like, even if it's for a righty, ask if he would make one custom for you. There are several I've heard recommended. Ensure to ask for the "turn around" time. Expect to pay a little more, and a several week wait.
Ruger lists that model as "New", so not many makers have probably geared up for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.simplyrugged.com/

He carries one for it and he's excellent to deal with.


----------



## mikeg (Sep 20, 2007)

I had one made by Mernickle Custom Holsters. I got the PS6DA and it works great for concealed carry. I am also left handed.

Mike G.


----------

